# toggle langsam ausklappen / ausfahren



## sinus999 (14. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier und in Java 

Ich hätte ein paar fragen zu der Funktion "toggle", bisher arbeite ich mit der hier:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
        function toggle(input)
        {
        if(input.style.display == "none")
        {
            {input.style.display = "";}    
        }
        else 
        {
            input.style.display = "none";}
        }
</script>
```

Jetzt habe ich gesehen das bei manchen Websiten die Funktion mit einer Art wait ausgeführt wird!

Wie geht das?


----------



## maki (14. Apr 2009)

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-zu-javascript/15912-ihr-seid-im-falschen-forum.html

Das hier ist ein  *Java*-Forum und kein *JavaScript*-Forum, wir haben zwar Mitglieder die auch JavaScript können, deine Chancen auf eine zufriedenstellende Antwort wären in einem JavaScript Forum trotzdem besser


----------



## sinus999 (14. Apr 2009)

Ups! Sorry!

Okay mal wieder was gelernt ;-)

Vielleicht kann mir ja doch jemand dabei helfen! Würde mich freuen!


----------



## Matt (15. Apr 2009)

hmm Gute frage ^^

also spontan hab ich an die setTimeout funktion von window gedacht
SELFHTML: JavaScript / Objektreferenz / window

Aber so ansich würd ich dir empfehlen ein Framework zu benutzen ^^

Ich persönlich bin ein Fan von MooTools 
Ein Tut dazu gibt es auch unter:
A MooTools Tutorial :: The "Mootorial"  The MooTorial  Clientcide

Und das verwendete Beispiel in diesem Tut könnte vllt aushelfen - geht um den Slide effekt:
How to write a Mootools Class  The MooTorial  Clientcide

Wenn du auf Demo Klickst kannst du ihn dir anschauen....
Ansonten wäre in mootools noch Fx.slide ^^ das auch ganz feine
Hier ein Beispiel für den Fx.slide
Fx.Slide - Menu

Und nen super guide zu erstellung von Fx.Slides findest im MooForum unter:
Fx.Slide guide : Help

Ansonsten hab ich so kein Plan ^^ JavaScript halt xD aber vllt fällt mir ja noch was ein im laufe der Zeit


Edit: ALso nochmal ^^ bin heute wohl etwas lesefaul kA wieso - jedenfalls, das Fx.Slide sollte deinem toggle am nächsten sein. Nur so mal hinzugefügt.


----------

